# Pre-buy concerns



## jahhhleks (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to buy a 2000 s4 there are two available one is yellow with 100k miles and a black one with 127k miles. How many miles can these engines easily make it to? or am i just going to have to replace everything if i pick up one of the cars. The black one is for 6k at a dealer and the yellow is for 9k from some individual seller. I would appreciate an info that i could get. If i did get one i would upgrade turbos and other engine mods, just want to know if i will be screwed once i take it home considering itll be a slower build then a quick one 
Thanks in advance


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Pre-buy concerns (jahhhleks)*

First search S4 forums, there is tons of info. Secondly, SEARCH the internet
It all depends on the car and hows its been treated and maintained. These cars can go just fine to 200k miles if driven properly and not abused.


----------

